# K325 under the tree



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Quick video of my K325 under the tree.


http://youtu.be/eEqaWPPRGoI


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool !! Looks like she is running great....lots of smoke.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Better not trip the alarm on that ceiling smoke detector!

Looks great ... sounds even better with happy giggles in the background!!!

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Simply outstanding!!! You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's a video with the aluminum passenger cars....reflects the lights on the tree so nicely.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jozhYLdLDH0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Just wait for the squeals on Christmas Day!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Who remembers the aluminum Christmas trees with a rotating colored wheel that changed the colors shining on the tree as it rotates?

Watching these aluminum cars going around the tree reminded me of those days gone by.

WOW, my age is really showing now.....LOL


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My stepmother had one of those beasts. The first time I layed eyes on it I just about p**ped my drawers!
I saw one in an antique mall not long ago and, believe it or not, they wanted $450 for the tree, lights, and color wheel.
Bet they have that sucker for a long time!!
Bob


----------

